# Seasons first fatty



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

_20170727_152851.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Jul 27, 2017





Ready to go on the smoker...













_20170727_174228.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Jul 27, 2017





Two hours into the smoke...looking and smelling good.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

_20170727_214842.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Jul 27, 2017





First slice...looking pretty good


----------



## b-one (Jul 27, 2017)

Don't hold out on us,what's in the fattie man! It looks great!:drool


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey man sorry... I'd love to say but it's a new idea I'm whipping out at the Michigan smokers group fatty contest in two weeks...just a trial run tonight.  Was really good though.  I'll post the recipe after the contest.

Walt.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks like a winner to me Walt!

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Al.  
I've got another for tomorrow.
Always seems like I've got to many ideas and too little time.

Walt


----------



## bellevillesmoke (Jul 30, 2017)

Sincerely considering going to the Michigan fattie contest this year.  It would be my first time, plus im only located about an hour from Fowlerville


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 30, 2017)

It's my understanding it's open to any of us...
This will be my first time.
Looking forward to meeting some of the folks on the forum and making some new friends.

Walt


----------



## dabills (Aug 15, 2017)

Well what's the recipe?! Lol. How'd you do with it


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 15, 2017)

Well as it turns out, there just aren't any origional fatty ideas.  The origional fatty pictured had a cajun jambalaya type filling...chopped and sauteed onion, red and green bell peppers, celery, smoked sausage, fresh garlic and sweet corn...I seasoned it with chili powder and Zatarian's...stir fried it till it was nicely carmalized and stirred in some salad shrimp.
I then made some polenta (corn meal) and stirred it in a a binder...
Unknown to me a Jambalaya type fatty won last years contest and there were more than one entered so I entered a completely different fatty.













_20170814_164323.JPG



__ jokensmoken
__ Aug 15, 2017





Here's my cinnamon spiced apple baklava fatty I entered...
Sliced, boxed and ready for judging.
There were 33 Fatty's entered in this contest...I know three things; I did not finish last..lol...nor did I finish in the top three and my spiced apple was a crowd pleaser. I had many compliments and requests for the recipe.
There were some AMAZING Fatty's entered and all worthy of an honorable mention.
The contest was a great time.
Besides the Fatty's the event hosted a huge pot luck type dinner with everything from venison and elk burgers to brats and dogs, ribs and pulled pork, brisket, smoked mac-n-cheese, ATBs...salads and deserts...oh my...folks brought their own smokers as early as Friday evening, smoking and cooking through the night to serve up some wonderful dishes.


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 15, 2017)

WOW!  That actually sounds like dying and going to heaven!


----------



## dabills (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow thanks for the update, sounds like a great time.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 15, 2017)

I know I'm over using "AMAZING" I just can't think of any other word to describe the entire event.
There were well over a hundred folks hanging out, talking technique, sharing recipes and doing a little friendly trash talking...lol...
There was a huge slip-n-slide set up for the kids, a couple yard games (ring and bean bag toss type stuff) with a little baseball and football being played.
It was my first time out and had never met a single person there except to chat a little on line but was welcomed with open arms and have never felt more comfortable or at home with a large group of total strangers.
It says a lot about this forum and the type of folks it attracts.
I met hundreds of people who all shared the same passion for smoking and eating GREAT food, made some new friends and know this won't be my last time going to this event.

Walt.


----------

